# Gathering of Witches 2015



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

I have to share I am so proud of my haunt this year I did Gathering of Witches and I was going for OMG from my guest and I have to say I got that. 
Me and celip so teamed up and pulled off this amazing party 
I set up my hole property and in the shop area I had 9 different witches each with thre own set up and a food or drink set up at each witch so my guest would take in all my hard work LOL

the only thing I regret is I did not get more pics of vids I was so busy so I am going to have to do another all out haunt again just so I can get the pics I want it will be a different theme.

want to share some pics 
here is some of mine


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

few more



















paper for party


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

more

there was a tunnel for the guest to walk thur and this is the only pic I got


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

yep more lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

few more


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

and


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your dragon!

You put a lot of effort and detail into your haunt - really impressive! Have to say, your menu sounds fabulous as well. I trust your guests appreciated all your hard work and thoroughly enjoyed themselves. I know I would have had I been there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love your dragon!
> 
> You put a lot of effort and detail into your haunt - really impressive! Have to say, your menu sounds fabulous as well. I trust your guests appreciated all your hard work and thoroughly enjoyed themselves. I know I would have had I been there.


thank you 
yes they all loved it had a great time and were blown away it was so cool.

it made all the work worth it for sure


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I followed this on another forum. You really had a great display. Very creative stuff!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

HOT DANG!!! You know how to Bring It! Everything looks top notch and I love the witch hats on stakes for path guide.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! You've got alot of eye candy there. I like all the details you have mixed in with your props. Nice job!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You should be proud! Your display was amazing!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Can everyone on the forum come to your next party?

Pleeeaaase!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

Thank you so much guys.  
It was so cool to see all my guest blown away and at Aww  
Can't wait to do it again over the top will proble not be next year but for sure in 2017


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow!
Really great job!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's a very extensive display, All your effort really shows. I can only imagine what your guests thought. I would love to have seen it in person


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

thank you so much I too wish I lived by to you guys omg how fun would that be.


----------

